# Syriac/Aramaic: Why should I fear when evil days come



## Lebneneh

Hello,

I need this verse translated in Syriac or Aramaic writing if it's not too much trouble.



> Why should I fear when evil days come, when wicked deceivers surround me



Thank You


----------



## Ayazid

Hello,

this sentence is a quote of a Biblical verse found in the Book of Psalms (Psalm 49:5-15), so it would be better to look for some already existing translations. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find any translation of the Bible into Aramaic available online but you might have more luck


----------



## origumi

Ayazid said:


> This sentence is a quote of a Biblical verse found in the Book of Psalms (Psalm 49:5-15), so it would be better to look for some already existing translations.


Good idea .

Here is the Syriac translation from the Peshitta (Syriac OT + NT): מטול מה אדחל ביום אסערית אסערות בישא אלהן דחובת סורחני בסופי יחזירנני

http://www.peshitta.org/pdf/ot/Psalms.pdf

If you cannot read the Aramaic/Hebrew font see the attached image. It's Hebrew then Aramaic then English.


----------



## English Speaker

Wow, this is new for me, I thought Aramaic was written with the Arabic alphabet, and now I've just found that it is written with the Hebrew alphabet.


----------



## origumi

English Speaker said:


> Wow, this is new for me, I thought Aramaic was written with the Arabic alphabet, and now I've just found that it is written with the Hebrew alphabet.


 
Not that simple. The ancient Aramaic alphabet evolved from the ancient Phoenician-Hebrew alphabet. Later, Hebrew changed its alphabet and adopted a variant of Aramaic. Later also Arabic adopted a variant of the Aramaic alphabet and changed it significantly to make is suitable for Arabic. The Aramaic language and alphabet continued evolving all this time, and the modern scripts, such as Syriac, do not look like the ancient ones.

The Aramaic and Canaanite (Phoenician-Hebrew) alphabets share the same 22 letters in the same order since circa 1000 BC until today. Arabic letters are different in number and order, and so are other alphabets that descended from Aramaic.

I am not sure why the Aramaic Bible appears in Hebrew letters in the Syriac Peshitta (Bible) site. Maybe because these (or more likely letters similar to these) were in use when the eastern Christianity was established and flourished. As said above, changing it to Syriac or other Aramaic alphabet is a 1-to-1 letter substitution.


----------



## Lebneneh

origumi said:


> Good idea .
> 
> Here is the Syriac translation from the Peshitta (Syriac OT + NT): מטול מה אדחל ביום אסערית אסערות בישא אלהן דחובת סורחני בסופי יחזירנני
> 
> 
> 
> If you cannot read the Aramaic/Hebrew font see the attached image. It's Hebrew then Aramaic then English.



Thank you for the effort, and while I do great appreciate it I was hoping I could get it in the Syriac alphabet, such as the one use in the bible of the Maronite Church.

I've been trying to find a bible online with a sentence to sentence translation but it's not easy, and I honestly don't know if it even exists.


----------



## Ali Smith

Lebneneh said:


> Thank you for the effort, and while I do great appreciate it I was hoping I could get it in the Syriac alphabet, such as the one use in the bible of the Maronite Church.


ܡܛܠ ܡܐ ܐܕܚܠ ܒܝܘܡ ܐܣܥܪܝܬ ܐܣܥܪܝܬ ܒܝܫܐ ܐܠܗܢ ܕܚܘܒܬ ܣܘܪܚܢܝ ܒܣܘܦܝ ܝܚܙܝܪܢܢܝ


----------

